# Twix is gone!!!!



## christa137 (Oct 9, 2007)

This night, I went back to the coop to get Twix so that Hershey & her can reunite for a while, Twix wasn't there!!!The door was open, & I guess my smart chicken that sleeps in there figured out how to open it, cause the chicken was in there, but not Twix!!!My guess is that Twix flew out... What does this mean? Does Twix think that Hershey is dead & wentoff to find a new friend? Did Twix get attacked by a hawk or cat? I really hope she is ok!!


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Wishing the best for you, once I had a pigeon disappear for two days and come back as if nothing happened. Anything is possible.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Sounds like Twix just followed her natural pigeon instinct .... open door, curiosity to see what's out there. 

We have a pigeon who walked out of our aviary a while back, when the doors were less secure than now. Not because he wanted to 'escape' (he had, and still has, a mate inside) but because it was perfectly natural to go explore. Couple days later, he was walking around outside and probably wondering why he couldn't get to his mate and nest box, so he was quickly grabbed and hustled back inside.

John


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Aww.. I'm sorry that your pigeon took off. I agree, pigeons are very curious. Twix could have just gone exploring, so be sure to keep an eye out for it. 

Maybe walk around shaking a can of pigeon food??? I know my pet pigeons respond to the noise.

-Hilly


----------



## christa137 (Oct 9, 2007)

Thank you, But it has now been a full 24 hours, & I still havn't seen Twix! Hopefully she was just curious & decided to go exploring!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear Twix is still gone.....I will say a little prayer for her to return, God willing.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Just wondering if Twix has returned home, or if you have seen any sign of her???

You could post flyers around your town, Lost Pet Pigeon with reward opon return....a pictures and description...something like that.
Maybe let your neighbors know about Twix missing, IF it is legal to have them in your area.

What type of breed was Twix??? Did it have a leg band?? Is it a breed with a homing ability??

Wishing for the best!
Hilly


----------



## christa137 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hillybean said:


> Just wondering if Twix has returned home, or if you have seen any sign of her???
> 
> You could post flyers around your town, Lost Pet Pigeon with reward opon return....a pictures and description...something like that.
> Maybe let your neighbors know about Twix missing, IF it is legal to have them in your area.
> ...


no... Still no sign of her!! She is legal to have....

She is something ((I don't remember the exact name)) like a Feleghauzer Tumbler Pigeon, & I think she has somewhat a homing ability!!

She doesn't have a leg band... That's the worst part! By tommorrow, I will be posting up flyers, with a $20 reward if found! I REALLY hope she comes home soon... I've been getting sooo worried!!!


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

OK, I pmed George and asked him if he knew if Tumblers could home.

He basically said they tumble, and their homing ability isn't that good and really shouldn't be relied on. 

Twix might still come home, but I would for sure post flyers and let people know she is missing. Let them know that she is a "pet" and include a colored photo of her if possible.

Best of luck!
Hilly


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

I was really hoping that Twix would be home by now. I really hope the flyers work.


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Hillybean said:


> OK, I pmed George and asked him if he knew if Tumblers could home.
> 
> He basically said they tumble, and their homing ability isn't that good and really shouldn't be relied on.
> 
> ...


Flyers work for my mom! It is worth a try- when my son lost a bird years ago we put it up at gas stations near by and got her back that way, as everyone needs gas. Local radio stations also mention lost pets sometimes.


----------



## christa137 (Oct 9, 2007)

Still no sign of Twix =(.

I really REALLY hope she comes home soon... I'm getting so worried!!


----------

